# Swedish: hejsan



## Xander2024

Hej,

Häromdagen har jag stött ihop med ordet "hejsan" i min ordbok, därefter såg jag det här ord i en svensk lärobok. Kan någon säga mig om "hejsan" brukas i modern/ alldaglig svenska? I min första lärobok "hejsan" nämns inte en enda gång.

Tack på förhand.

P.S. Sorry about the possible mistakes.


----------



## JohanIII

Det är en (talspråks-)variant av hej naturligtvis.

Den kan användas när man är bra tjenis med personen ifråga.
Ursäkta om jag introducerar nya ord, men jag menar när man har en närmare bekantskap.

Dessutom skulle jag säga att dagens något yngre vuxna (se min ålder ovan) ersätter "hejsan" med "heej/hääj" (uttalsstavning, det är återigen talspråk).
Kanske hejsan låter för käckt / barnsligt för dem?
För "hejsan" används även käckt och barnsligt i t.ex. barnprogram (ja, var annars, med de attributen).

Med variationer enligt region, naturligtvis. Min är ganska central, dvs. folk från Norrland och Götaland kan ha vissa andra synpunkter.
Plus det där med ålder.


----------



## Xander2024

Tack så mycket, Johan.


----------



## Lugubert

Jag tycker att _hej _ofta låter lite automatiskt och oengagerat, som t.ex. när man kommer till kassan i butiken, så jag använder generöst _hejsan_.


----------



## Xander2024

Det vil säga, "hejsan" ska användas i kassan i butiken och var annars?


----------



## Språkliga Möten

I don't think hejsan is quite popular when greeting customers.

Incidentally, I have heard some people greeting "hejsan hejsan". I am guessing that it means the same as "hej(san)".


----------



## Xander2024

Tack, Lugubert och SM.


----------



## Tjahzi

I agree about _hejsan _being colloquial bordering to childish, but there are moments when that's nice too.


----------



## Xander2024

In short, young or middle-aged people do not use it when greeting each other, right?


----------



## Tjahzi

No, it's not really that simple. 

Firstly, one must keep in mind that there are many ways to greet one another, and those can be further multiplied by intonation. As such, one can't say that a certain group of people use or don't use a particular phrase, it's all a matter of context. That said, I would like to stress the colloquial and childish aspects of _hejsan_. While it might not necessarily be used by children, I'd say it's commonly used when addressing them. Then again, greeting preferences vary from person to person, and I do in no way object to Lugubert's reasoning. Let's just conclude that it's not overly common, but can/could be used by anyone, under the right circumstances.

As a language learner, learn the meaning, use with care.


----------



## Xander2024

Tack för rådet, Tjahzi.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Lugubert said:


> Jag tycker att _hej _ofta låter lite automatiskt och oengagerat, som t.ex. när man kommer till kassan i butiken, så jag använder generöst _hejsan_.


Vill bara tillägga att jag fullständigt stämmer in i ovanstående påstående. Jag säger oftast hej i affären, men snarare hej-hej eller hejsan till släkt, vänner och bekanta oavsett ålder (jag är själv medelålders). Upprepningen, och även suffixet -san, har en engagerande/förstärkande funktion.


----------



## Xander2024

Tack, Wilma.


----------

